# AiO Wasserkühlung corsair Lüfterdrehzahl regeln



## Ubeydullah08 (6. August 2022)

Hallo, ich habe einen Computer mit einer AiO Wasserkühlung von corsair (H100I v2).

Das Gegenstück ist das mainboard von MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK (ms-7a90)

Die gekühlte CPU ist ein i9-10920X

Nun zu meinem Problem: Im MSI bios gibt es eine automatische overclocking Funktion in 8 verschiedenen leistungsstufen, welche ich gestern mal ausprobiert habe. Wollte nicht ganz klappen das auto-oc dingens.. immer wieder bluescreen weshalb ich dann mein Bios auf Standardwerte zurück gesetzt hab. 

Nach zurücksetzen auf Standardwerte spielte meine AiO Kühlung nicht mehr mit der Software von corsair also ICUE zusammen. Quasi auch wenn meine CPU auf 90° geht drehen die Lüfter nicht schneller. Ich habe bisher immer mit einer selbst definierten lüfterkurve die Lautstärke angenehm geregelt. Bei 55° liefen die Lüfter dann mit 1200rpm und es war in Ordnung von der Lautstärke her.
Aber jetzt nach dem bios zurücksetzen. Laufen die Lüfter dauerhaft nur noch auf 200 rpm oder so.. was muss ich im bios was umstellen? PwM? DC? Auto?

Ich würde mich freuen über hilfreiche Antworten 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## IICARUS (6. August 2022)

Ubeydullah08 schrieb:


> PwM? DC? Auto?


Hängt ganz davon ab, was für Lüfter verbaut sind.

PWM => 4-Pin, per PWM gesteuert
DC => 3-Pin, per Spannung gesteuert

Mit Auto sucht sich normalerweise das Mainboard selbst den richtigen Anschluss aus. Funktioniert aber nicht immer, sodass es nicht verkehrt ist PWM oder DC, je nach Lüfter manuell einzustellen.


----------



## Ubeydullah08 (6. August 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Hängt ganz davon ab, was für Lüfter verbaut sind.
> 
> PWM => 4-Pin, per PWM gesteuert
> DC => 3-Pin, per Spannung gesteuert
> ...


hab den Fehler gefunden.  Der sonsor bei ICUE war falsch angewählt. Sollte CPU Package ausgewählt sein was nicht der Fall war.

Gruß


----------

